# kt880 Mainboards

## limes

Ich überlege mir ein Neues Board mit via kt880 Chipsatz anzuschaffen, welches natürlich von (gentoo) linux unterstützt werden sollte.

Ich schiele auf das   Asus A7V880.

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit diesem Board oder könnt Ihr mir andere kt880 Bretter empfehlen?

Interessieren würde mich u.a. der Support für die Onboard-Features wie:

- Ethernet (Gigabit)

- SATA (RAID)

- AGP (8x)

- Audio (surround und vor allem mixerfähig)

----------

## dek

Ich kann dir vom Asus A7V880 nur abraten. Ein so instabiles board wie das ist mir schon ewig nicht mehr untergekommen. Hab diverse BIOS updates hinter mir, den Speicher 3x(!) umgetauscht und das Teil friert immer noch ständig ein. Hauptsächlich bei 3D Anwendungen, aber manchmal auch einfach so wenn ihm danach ist.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

USB spinnt rum und der onbard sound ist nur nutzbar wenn keine zusätzliche PCI Soundkarte eingebaut ist.

Das einzig positive an dem Board ist die gute SATA Unterstützung und das Gigabit Ethernet, funktioniert beides super.

Konnte die Ursache für das Einfrieren sogar eingrenzen. Mit einem AthlonXP2000+ (FSB133) und beliebigem Speicher auf 266Mhz gestellt läuft alles bestens, sobald ein XP3000+ (FSB200) eingebaut ist findet Memtest nach einigen Durchläufen im 5. Test eine handvoll Fehler (und das bei drei verschiedenen Speichermodulen/Herstellern!). Den Asus support scheints aber nicht zu interessieren, die haben nicht mal geantwortet.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.. Finger weg!  :Wink: 

----------

## limes

danke für die Ausführungen

das klingt nicht wirklich überzeugend   :Rolling Eyes: 

ob das am Board oder am chipsatz liegt? Über den Chipsatz hatte ich nichts schlechtes gehört. IMMO soll der PCI-Bus recht stabil sein.

Oder ist die linux-Unterstützung etwa nicht ausreichend?

welche revision hast Du denn?

----------

## dek

Revision war glaube ich 1.02, jedenfalls wurde es mit BIOS 1004 ausgeliefert. 

Schwer zu sagen ob es am Chipsatz selbst liegt. 3 neue BIOS Versionen innerhalb kürzester Zeit sprechen allerdings Bände. Google einfach mal nach "a7v880 freeze".  :Wink: 

Und mit mangelnder Linux Unterstützung hat das nichts zu tun, Memtest findet ja bereits Fehler (muss man allerdings lange laufen lassen). Und ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich immer nur ein Speicher Modul verwendet habe und somit nicht mal dual-channel nutze, möchte gar nicht wissen wie es dann erst mit der Stabilität aussehen würde..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

kauf dir ein kt600 board, sparst geld und kriegst das gleiche  :Smile: 

ich habe ein abit, aber leider auch ein paar fehler:

seit einem bios-update kann man mit usb-leagcy s-ata laufwerke booten (gut für den bootmanager), aber den rechner von linux nicht mehr runterfahren lassen...so was nenne ich gekonnt verschlimmbessern

und seit ein paar wochen summt mein chipsatzkühler unangenehm laut, besonders blöd wenn man genau weiß das es ein passiver chipsatzkühler genau so täte, diese man aber erstmal kaufen muss (zumindest fühle ich mich nicht wohl dabei mit dem dann doch etwas spärlichen verbleibenden rest  kupfer meinen northbridge zu kühlen), ich werde mal morgen den stecker ziehen und unter windows testen (da machts mir nichts aus, wenn die installation vor die hunde geht).

ansonsten hat mich abit aber überzeugt, klasse handbuch und board usw.

aber wenigstens den scheiß mit den aktiven northbridge kühlern könnte sich abit endlich mal sonst wo hin stecken!

<edit>

spar noch einen monat oder zwei, leg dir dann nen athlon64+k8t890 oder was vergleichbares von nvidia zu (wegen treibern, offenlegung usw. würde ich via klar den vorzug geben)

na ja, das mit dem warten ist ja so eine sache *g*

----------

